
Is blog.fogcreek.com gone? - Ahmedb
Currently blog.fogcreek.com redirects to glitch.com and there is no archive available.<p>Is it gone?
======
anildash
We'll be bringing back some of the archives on our blog at
[https://medium.com/glitch](https://medium.com/glitch), we just took a bunch
of stuff offline during our renaming from Fog Creek to Glitch. Let us know if
there's anything specific you're looking for and we'll try to get it back
online sooner. Sorry for the hassle!

~~~
Ahmedb
Thanks for the reply Anil! I followed a bookmark about Trello's tech stack
that was published there.

------
aespinoza
It seems fogcreek is now Glitch: [https://glitch.com/about/fog-creek-is-now-
glitch/](https://glitch.com/about/fog-creek-is-now-glitch/)

And their blog is now here:
[https://medium.com/glitch](https://medium.com/glitch)

